

Show HN: #TigerBlood - nhangen

Call me crazy, but I've loved watching Charlie Sheen do his thing for the past few days, and today while talking to one of my biz-partners, it occurred to us that this would be a great little side project.<p>We built it very quickly, and we're still upgrading the design, but I'm curious to see if something like this takes off or fizzles out.<p>http://tigerbloodwarlock.com<p>You'd be amazed how many domains were taken already.
======
newyorker
Clickerty: <http://tigerbloodwarlock.com>

